# schneider spezialist !



## freak01 (25. Januar 2007)

hi all 

das problem was ich habe ich hab zu spät gesehen das bei den spezialisirungen bei schneider auch für frost was da wäre und habe deswegen um geskillt auf feuer aber feuer mage suckt auf derbe (3min mage) und würde nun gerne meine zauberfeuerspezialisirung gerne ablegen und auf schattenspezilaisirung gehen ist das möglich oder hat man da einfach nur pech nun gehabt muss doch irgend was geben oder ? danke für eure hilfe im vorhinein


----------



## freak01 (26. Januar 2007)

hoi wieder mal hab gesehen 50+ aufrufe aber keine antwort weis man das nicht ob das geht oder so ?


----------



## Rheinita (28. Januar 2007)

freak01 schrieb:


> hoi wieder mal hab gesehen 50+ aufrufe aber keine antwort weis man das nicht ob das geht oder so ?



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß niemand Deinen Eröffnungsthread versteht. Kleiner Tipp: Editier den mal um, so mit Satzzeichen (Punkt, Komma, etc.), damit man weiß, wo was anfängt und was aufhört.

Und was bitteschön ist "(3min mage)" ? Drei-Minuten-Mage?

Also: hau rein, dann bekommst Du wahrscheinlich auch mindestens (m)eine Antwort.

Ich wünsch Dir einen schönen Tag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (29. Januar 2007)

Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass darauf noch keine ne Antwort hat. Ich verstehe auch ohne Satzzeichen was er will, gebe aber gerne zu, dass es mit einfacher wäre ;-)

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass es diese Diskussion bei den Lederern auch schon mal gab. Da wurde sich für Elementarlederer entschieden, obwohl es eine andere Richtung hätte sein sollen. Es war möglich, dass wieder zu verlernen, warum sollte das beim Schneider nicht auch möglich sein ? Ich weiß es leider auch nicht, vielleicht einfach mal nach Shattrath gehen und ingame fragen, vielleicht ist es ja schon jemanden passiert und kann weiterhelfen.

3-Minuten-Magier sind böse Magier, das muss reichen ! Ich war noch nie einer, deswegen kann ich grad nicht sagen wie genau die Fertigkeit heißt. Es ermöglicht grob gesagt einen Zauber Instant rauszuhauen. Wenn Du also irgendwo stehst und Dir in kürzester Zeit 2 Pyros um die Nase fliegen, wo die doch eigentlich 6 Sekunden Zauberzeit haben, dann hatte Dich ein 3-Minuten-Magier im Visier. 3 Minuten, weil der Cooldown für diese Fertigkeit so lange dauert.


----------



## Morphius (4. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich bin auch Schneider und wollte das ebenfalls wissen, habe also einen GM angeschrieben und der sagte mir: Es ist derzeit nicht möglich, aber es handelt sich hierbei um einen Fehler im Spiel. Es sollte nach Behebung des Fehlers möglich sein.


----------



## Mause (12. Februar 2007)

Morphius schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auch Schneider und wollte das ebenfalls wissen, habe also einen GM angeschrieben und der sagte mir: Es ist derzeit nicht möglich, aber es handelt sich hierbei um einen Fehler im Spiel. Es sollte nach Behebung des Fehlers möglich sein.



ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nur sehr schwer vorstellen dass man das wieder rückgängig machen kann, da es früher mit lederspezi auch net so war oda?^^

/mause


----------



## Kedek (12. Februar 2007)

es ist durchausmoeglich eine Spezialisierung zu aendern. Dazu is es leider noetig den Beruf in euren Fall Schneider zu verlernen und neu hochzuskillen. Dann koennt ihr eine andere Spezialisierung waehlen hat bei uns schon jemand erfolgreich in der Gilde gemacht.

Kedek/Kela Azshara


----------



## LordSubwoof (13. Februar 2007)

so viel ich weiss geht das z.b. bei ingi nicht. einmal gnomen-ingi als beispiel musst du das auch beim neulernen machen (berichtigt mich wenn ich müll erzähl aber ich glaub so isses)


----------



## Biber1988 (16. Februar 2007)

also ich kenn auch nur den weg den Kedek beschriben hat,
den ganzen beruf zu verlernen und dann wieder von neu anfangen. ist aber auch ziemlich zeitaufwaendig.


----------



## Biber1988 (16. Februar 2007)

so gleich nochmal einen eintrag, ich hab grad weiter so im forum gelesen, dass ein GM deine spezialisierung loschen kann.

in dem thema ging es um alchispezialisierung.



> also ich habe heute mit einem GM gesprochen. er sagte wenn ich mir ganz sicher bin. dann nimt er sie mir weg. und tada. jetzt kann ich mir was neues aussuchen ^^



des koenntest du ja auch mal versuchen, wenns beim alchi klappt, sollte es beim schneider auch gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuikaku (17. Februar 2007)

freak01 schrieb:


> hi all
> 
> das problem was ich habe ich hab zu spät gesehen das bei den spezialisirungen bei schneider auch für frost was da wäre und habe deswegen um geskillt auf feuer aber feuer mage suckt auf derbe (3min mage) und würde nun gerne meine zauberfeuerspezialisirung gerne ablegen und auf schattenspezilaisirung gehen ist das möglich oder hat man da einfach nur pech nun gehabt muss doch irgend was geben oder ? danke für eure hilfe im vorhinein



Zum einen ist ein Firemage nicht gleich ein 3 min Mage. Dies wäre dann ein Arcan / Fire Mage. Doch das nur am Rande.
Bau die Spellcloth, verkauf sie im AH und kauf Dir von dem Gold Shadowcloth. Kommt doch aufs selbe raus.


----------



## Lockhantir (19. Februar 2007)

Zuikaku schrieb:


> Zum einen ist ein Firemage nicht gleich ein 3 min Mage. Dies wäre dann ein Arcan / Fire Mage. Doch das nur am Rande.
> Bau die Spellcloth, verkauf sie im AH und kauf Dir von dem Gold Shadowcloth. Kommt doch aufs selbe raus.



Sind BOP, aber Hauptsache mal was geschrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocire (20. Februar 2007)

er meine den stoff und net die item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die kann man tauschen


----------



## Haladar (21. Februar 2007)

Manani schrieb:


> 3-Minuten-Magier sind böse Magier, das muss reichen ! Ich war noch nie einer, deswegen kann ich grad nicht sagen wie genau die Fertigkeit heißt. Es ermöglicht grob gesagt einen Zauber Instant rauszuhauen. Wenn Du also irgendwo stehst und Dir in kürzester Zeit 2 Pyros um die Nase fliegen, wo die doch eigentlich 6 Sekunden Zauberzeit haben, dann hatte Dich ein 3-Minuten-Magier im Visier. 3 Minuten, weil der Cooldown für diese Fertigkeit so lange dauert.



naha, ich dachte immer, das hängt damit zusammen , dass ncah 3 minuten sein mana alle istXD aber das ist ja schwachsinn...danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt weiß ich mehr



hmmm wenn man den gm fragt und der ienem das wegmacht, geht sowas nicht nur 1 mal im leben pro account? ich habs sowas gehört.... wenn man zb seine acc gehackt bekommt und alle items sind weg , dann bekommt man die weider, aber nur 1 einziges mal... ist dass dann auch so, bei der spezialisierung.

außerdem: auf was kann man sich beim schneider spezialisieren , ich bin bald soweit, gibt es dazu einen thread, oder könnt ihr mir hiern paar infos geben?

WER EINEN RCHTCHREIBFELER FINDET DARF IHN BEHALTTEN!


----------

